# convenience store



## 2PieRad

שלום

עד עכשיו השתמשתי ב_חנות נוחות_ כי זה כתוב במילון. אמרתי _חנות נוחות _לחבר בישראל והוא היסס. למדתי זה עתה _פיצוצייה _ואני תוהה אם הם אותו דבר. 

חנויות כגון _סבן אילבן..._לא יודע אם יש בישראל...מה הייתם קוראים להן בעברית?

תודה


----------



## aavichai

פשוט אומרים את השם
אני הולך לילו
לאיי אם פי אם
אני קונה בתחנת דלק

אמנם השם הרשמי לחנויות שבתחנת דלק הוא חנות נוחות
אבל לא משתמשים בזה


----------



## slus

מה שאביחי אמר.
פיצוצייה היא סוג ספציפי של חנות נוחות עירונית, שפתוחה בערבים ובשבתות.


----------



## oopqoo

I personally call all gas-station-type convenience stores "yelo" (even if they're not this specific store) and any convience store that resembles AM-PM I call "ampam" (but that's just my silly pronunciation, most people just say "eyem-piem").


----------



## bazq

oopqoo said:


> I personally call all gas-station-type convenience stores "yelo" (even if they're not this specific store) and any convience store that resembles AM-PM I call "ampam" (but that's just my silly pronunciation, most people just say "eyem-piem").



You're far from being the only one who uses ampam


----------



## aavichai

LOL
My young brother also say that


----------



## 2PieRad

אוקי, תודה לכם.

אז בתור תייר, אפשר לשאל ״סליחה, יש ילו/איי אם פי אם בסביבה?״ אפילו אם אני לא ממש מכיר את שמות הרשתות החנויות?


----------



## oopqoo

כן זה לגמרי סבבה לדעתי. אתה מקסימום יכול להוסיף את המילה ״איזה״ בשביל לוודא ב100% שמבינים שלא אכפת לך אם זה באמת יילו או חנות אחרת. כלומר:
סליחה, יש איזה יילו/איזה איי אמ פי אם בסביבה?


----------



## 2PieRad

אחלה. תודה רבה^​


----------

